# [Solved] [Lenovo] Akku Lebensdauer verlängern

## Finswimmer

Hi,

unter Windows sagt das Lenovo Battery Tool, dass der Akku leidet, wenn er vorwiegend mit der Dockingstation genutzt wird.

Deswegen kann man dort einstellen, dass der Akku immer bis 50% (oder so) entladen und dann wieder geladen wird.

Das kann aber auch automatisch optimiert werden.

Kennt jemand sowas für Linux?

Eigentlich müsste man ja "nur" das Laden des Akkus unterbinden...

Es geht also nicht darum, dass die Akku-Laufzeit während man ohne Ladekabel unterwegs ist, verlängert wird, sondern darum, dass der Akku nicht nach 1 Jahr kaputt ist.

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Schattenschlag

Also ich mach es eventuell umständlich ... wenn der Akku voll ist gebe ich in raus ... zumindest Zuhause mach ich das so. 

Denn da hängt er ja eh an der Dockingstation. Und ich lade meinen Akku auch erst wenn er 5 - 6% nur mehr Leistung(strom) hat und bis jetzt keine Probleme über 2 Jahre.

Ein Programm selber habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden für mein Lenovo.

----------

## Helmering

```
http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-laptop/tlp/
```

Ist eine Moeglichkeit. Funktioniert hier, Thinkpad W520

Gruss, Ralf

----------

## Finswimmer

@Helmering: Das ist ja toll. Sowas habe ich gesucht  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank

----------

## toralf

Ich finde den START_CHARGE_THRESH_BAT0=75

value zu hoch, der sollte dann auf 50 stehen, oder ?

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Welcome-FAQs-Knowledge-Base/How-can-I-increase-battery-life-ThinkPad/ta-p/244800

Da stehen die empfohlenen Grenzen, je nach Nutzerszenario.

Ich nutze: 40-50%

----------

## Helmering

Meine Werte sind 40/85 für Ladebeginn/Stop. Wenn mal nötig lasse ich ihn aber auch bis 99% laden.

Gruss, Ralf

----------

## Finswimmer

Gibt es einen Grund, warum Du bis 85% gehst, denn Lenovo empfiehlt ja was anderes...

----------

## Helmering

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Gibt es einen Grund, warum Du bis 85% gehst, denn Lenovo empfiehlt ja was anderes...

 

Ich denke es bestehen zwei Ziele:

1. Möglichst nicht bis 100% laden.

2. Zahl der Ladezyklen gering halten.

In diesem Sinne habe ich es eingestellt.

Gruss, Ralf

----------

